# Appoline won her first leg!!



## VincekFarm (Jun 27, 2011)

I am sooo proud of my little goat, she won GCH and BOB as only a second freshener at Fonda Fair yesterday.
It figures that this was the one show that we didn't bring our camera to!! :hair: 
The judge, Patricia Riccotta just loved her mammary system and wouldn't stop looking at it!!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

That's fantastic!!


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Congrats that is great!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is terrific :leap:


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Congrats! That's really exciting!


----------



## meluvgoats (Apr 19, 2012)

AWESOME!!!! :greengrin:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

CONGRATS!!!! So happy for you!!! Do we get to see the winning udder?!?!LOL!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Congrats! That's awesome!


----------



## MAW (Oct 13, 2011)

Congratulations!! :leap: :leap:


----------



## VincekFarm (Jun 27, 2011)

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> CONGRATS!!!! So happy for you!!! Do we get to see the winning udder?!?!LOL!


Yes.. sorry for the delay my camera has been broken and I needed to take pictures of her fore udder and of her!

-She is nursing a kid in this picuture.. that I just took today so pardon her udder. 









-This is her fore udder









-This is her rear udder










I'm sorry about the obnoxious sizes!! :ROFL:


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Wow! Do you have a website? I'd like to bookmark it.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very nice looking girl! Congrats!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Beautiful!! :drool:


----------



## VincekFarm (Jun 27, 2011)

Woodhavenfarm said:


> Wow! Do you have a website? I'd like to bookmark it.


I finally ended up making a website... after what seems like forever here it is! LOL.

http://czizik72.wix.com/vincekfarm


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Wow, nice website!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very nice! :thumbup:


----------



## Twisted Vines Farm (Jun 11, 2011)

Pretty girl! Congrats!!!


----------

